# outlet



## forbiddenlady

Hi ,
   I was only wondering if the word outlet also means in spanish outleta.. Though I know that outlet in spanish is toma de corriente (if we refer to electric). I hope somebody could tell me so that i don't have anymore to say toma de corriente.  thanks in advance and God bless u all ....


----------



## belén

Hi
Bad news, toma de corriente is what you need!! Outleta must be Spanglish, I have never heard it in my life!
You can also say "enchufe", although it really means "plug" we use it also for the outlets (at least in Spain)


----------



## forbiddenlady

Hi Belen,
   thank you so much....Now i can say "enchufe" instead of  toma de corriente. 
Muchos gracias senora... Dios te vendiga....thanks


----------



## Chiqui

Buenas noches. Ésta es la primera vez que hago una pregunta en este forum.

¿Podrían ayudarme con la siguiente frase?

Numbers at the end indicate “outlets” owned by the station in other communities. 

En el contexto de los medios, de las radios más específicamente, ¿se referirá a repetidoras?

Gracias,


----------



## lauranazario

Hola Chiqui... y bienvenida al foro.

Qué raro que hayan puesto "outlets" cuando están hablando de emisoras de radio ("outlets" es un vocablo que predomina más en el ámbito de las ventas)

De todas formas, el Harper Collins Unabridged Spanish Dictionary indica que una de las acepciones de "outlet" es *sucursal* (que tampoco se utiliza tanto en radio, pero ahí vamos)

Numbers at the end indicate “outlets” owned by the station in other communities = *los número al final indican las sucursales en otras comunidadesque son propiedad de la estación*

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Chiqui

Gracias Laura.  Entonces sí es como pensaba, en mi país a las sucursales se les dice "repetidoras" de radio.


----------



## lauranazario

Acá también les decimos repetidoras... pero algo no me encaja con esto de asumir que un "outlet" es una repetidora ya que en argot de radio una repetidora es un "repeater station" (mira aquí... o más sencillo por acá).

¿Qué más dice el texto?

Saludos,
LN


----------



## La_Nereida

*Si ... "outlet" tiene la acepción de "sucursal" ... pero definitivamente no se le dice "sucursal" a una estación o repetidora de radio ... la acepción depende del contexto. Y numbers, se traduce por CIFRAS más que por números ...*

*Espero que te sirva!*

*Saludos*


----------



## Carlston

Los números al final indican la frecuencia de emisión (por la que emite) en otras comunidades ..........

saludos


----------



## Chiqui

Muchas gracias Laura, La Nereida y Carlston.  Por supuesto que me han ayudado mucho sus respuestas.

Laura, el contexto es el siguiente:

*RADIO DISTRIBUTION REPORT*​*Number of Outlets* *1,834*
*Five Minutes Feature* *806  (89 in the **US**)*
* New Stations*

Radio El Puente / 94.1 MHZ / Córdoba / Argentina / 1* [después de aquí siguen muchas otras emisoras].
* Numbers at the end indicate “outlets” owned by the station in other communities.


----------



## Hahael_7777

forbiddenlady said:
			
		

> Hi ,
> I was only wondering if the word outlet also means in spanish outleta.. Though I know that outlet in spanish is toma de corriente (if we refer to electric). I hope somebody could tell me so that i don't have anymore to say toma de corriente. thanks in advance and God bless u all ....


 

OK, OUTLETA in spanish does not exist. But the meaning toma de corriente  is right (electric)


----------



## saza

Hi there,
 
How can I translate *outlet* in this context?

identifying ways in which women found *outlets* to overcome the restraints placed on them by society
 
...maneras en las que las mujeres encontraron *el modo de* superar las limitaciones impuestas por la sociedad
 
Is that ok?
 
Thanks


----------



## mateitop

Oportunidades/maneras de aguantar...
WR pone "válvula de escape" (fig) que me suena bastante bien... se te ocurre algo mejor en .es?


----------



## Appletree

Válvula o vía de escape, ambas suenan bien en español .

Saludos.


----------



## saza

Gracias a los dos. Una última duda. Sería vías/válvulas de escape *para* superar?


----------



## Walgucor

¿Cómo puedo traducir "research *outlets* for non-Anglo-Saxon scholars"?

Mi intento: "la investigación *alterna*..." mi problema es que no se a que hace referencia outlet, si es un sustantivo o un verbo. Si es esto último, ¿qué verbo es?

De antemano, muchas gracias!


----------



## jacinta

No puede ser un verbo, pero sin más del contexto, sólo podría adivinar y no me gusta adivinar.


----------



## bobobaby

¿Se refiere a un lugar o a investigación?


----------



## Jorge Jodra

Hello!
Creo que el verbo no existe. Será un sustantivo y quizá la idea es:Forma de  dar a conocer las investigaciones de estudiosos que no son anglosajones


----------



## Walgucor

Este es el contexto:
"...in contrast to TAH investigations which researchers fron a considerable number of countries have contributed, investigations under NAH have been mostly undertable by scholars affiliated to Anglo-Saxon countries. Understand the problem of publication in top-tier, research *outlets* for non-Anglo-Saxon scholars, consolidation of NAH as a research trend demands its expansion to countries outside the Anglo-Saxon domain, which in turn will provide evidence on institutional situations different from those characterising the Anglo-Saxon domain."

creo que la propuesta de Jorge es acertada.

Gracias!


----------



## bobobaby

Research es un verbo y un sustantivo. Depende del contexto.


----------



## Walgucor

Me refería a outlet...


----------



## Jorge Jodra

bobobaby said:


> Research es un verbo y un sustantivo. Depende del contexto.


 
No me refería a research sino a outlet


----------



## bobobaby

Diría institutos de la investigación.


----------



## jacinta

"Outlet" puede ser una actividad, así que la actividad de investigar podría encajar.


----------



## HesterPrynne

forbiddenlady said:


> Hi Belen,
> thank you so much....Now i can say "enchufe" instead of toma de corriente.
> Muchos gracias senora... Dios te vendiga....thanks


*B*endiga, with a *B*


----------



## Sallyb36

Plug the power plug into the electric wall outlet.

How would I say this in Spanish please?


----------



## Californio

Hola sallyb:
Por acá diríamos: Inserta la clavija en el tomacorriente.
Por aqui hay un hilo anterior:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=582094
Saludos


----------



## gatogab

Instale con fuerza el interruptor en el panel eléctrico de la pared.
gatogab


----------



## Sallyb36

muchas gracias a los dos


----------



## guayaca

*Outlet:* *Tomacorriente.*
*Interruptor:* *Switch.*


----------



## gatogab

guayaca said:


> *Outlet:* *Tomacorriente.*
> *Interruptor:* *Switch.*


 
You're right. It is 'enchufe'

gatogab


----------

